# 2018, the return of the two tone trucks!



## DallanC

I gotta say, I am really digging these new "retro" looking Silverado's.

My first truck was a 1977 Chevy. We've done mono-tone trucks for a really long time now, this looks surprisingly fresh.




























-DallanC


----------



## PBH

those are hideous.

I'll keep my iridium gimmy.


----------



## TPrawitt91

PBH is clueless. Those are amazing. Case closed. The real question is how am I to pay for one?


----------



## RandomElk16

I'm not forking over the $80K plus for a Duramax that looks like it's from 1980.

That said, I would own an old two tone single cab - shoot make it real American and gimme one with the stepsides


----------



## caddis8

I think that's getting closer. I had a white/yellow 78 ford F150 Custom with 1" stock lift. Man I loved that truck. Took me to a lot of places I never should have been and got me out of them also. I never got that truck stuck and didn't find a hill I couldn't climb. Burned up a lot of tires in that ride. 

Brings back memories. 

Buddy had a 79 Chev. Need to get the right color schemes and would love it if they went back to the blocky style and kept 4 doors. I like a little change. There were some hideous colors in the day. Gives em character.


----------



## Packout

Nostalgia is a powerful thing and separates a man from his money. I knew there was a reason you were waiting to buy a new truck.
I guess I will have to wait until they remake the 1990s Fords. But until then I bought a sweet Disney puzzle themed from the 1980s.....
Seeing those painted rims makes me wonder if the stack of painted rims I have are now worth some cash.


----------



## DallanC

RandomElk16 said:


> I'm not forking over the $80K plus for a Duramax that looks like it's from 1980.


I wouldn't fork over 80k for any vehicle... ever. In fact all of my vehicles combined: truck, suv, 3 atvs, 3 snowmobiles, boat, motorcycle and travel trailer didn't come anywhere near that.

If I won 80k off a scratcher today, my first thought would be "awesome, 2 years closer to retirement!"

-DallanC


----------



## caddis8

DallanC said:


> I wouldn't fork over 80k for any vehicle... ever. In fact all of my vehicles combined: truck, suv, 3 atvs, 3 snowmobiles, boat, motorcycle and travel trailer didn't come anywhere near that.
> 
> If I won 80k off a scratcher today, my first thought would be "awesome, 2 years closer to retirement!"
> 
> -DallanC


Amen. Never said I'd buy one, just said I like em. I won't pay more for a truck than I paid for a house.

I tell my wife, every day I work is a day closer to coveralls.


----------



## Critter

Anymore on new vehicles I would never purchase one of them. I however might lease them. I started to think a couple of years ago after I purchased a 2016 Ford Explorer that with all the electronics on them you would be in trouble if something should fail after your warranty was up. What was a simple go to the dealer and have them do a tune up for $100-$200 now is a major expense and could run into the thousands. Most of the mechanics out there today just know to plug in a scanner and let the vehicle tell them what is broken or not running right. 

That perpetual payment of a lease with a new vehicle every couple of years with the vehicle always being covered by a warranty sounds better and better. But then leases are not for everyone but in my case they are starting to make better sense than buying a vehicle.


----------



## 2full

My first truck of my own was a 77 Chev 2 tone that I special ordered. 
Waited 7 weeks for it. Longest 7 weeks of my life .....
Was a great truck. Had it 26 years. My wife talked me into selling it to my nephew. 
It went thru me, my 3 daughters, my nephew, his little sister, and the little brother of his wife. 
It finally died last year for good. 

I like the looks of the black and white one. But, like has been said, they have gotten too expensive.


----------



## Kevin D

My first truck was a 77 chev 3/4 ton as well. Drove it for 13 years before it finally rusted out from underneath me. The thing I remember most about that truck was the rough ride. It had a super low .456 gear ratio, solid axles, and with bias ply tires you felt every bump on the road. You coulda blind folded me, flipped a coin in front of that truck and let me run over it and I coulda told you whether it was heads or tail. Normally a body shop pounds dents out, but around the cab roof in that truck they woulda had to have been pounded back in.

Yep, the retro two-tone paint scheme brings back memories....


----------



## Critter

While I didn't have a truck I did have a 77 Chevy Blazer that was two toned. 

That thing could go up hills with no problems. I sold it 8 years after I bought it with 177,000 miles on it for $2000 less than I paid for it. The guy who bought it just wanted a 77 Blazer.


----------



## 2full

I had a 89 two tone blazer I bought brand new that I kept for 17 years. 
I loved that "truck", it would out 4 wheel any pick up have owned. 
Put headers and custom exhaust, tires, rims, etc. Kept it really nice. It was my cruiser. 

Let my wife talk me into selling it as well. 
I have GOT to quit letting her do that.


----------



## DallanC

I'm surprised how many people had 77's. Must have been the cool year to own one.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

I know that I wanted one so when my Dodge Power Wagon decided to give up the ghost I went down to PE Astions in Provo and plopped down my money on mine. If it wasn't turning into a rust bucket when I sold it I would of kept it a few more years. That Blazer made more trips over the hill from Provo to Price than I would care to admit to and it never did miss a beat in those 160 mile round trips.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Nostalgia or not, those trucks are ugly!

The first truck I drove was a 1976 Ford Explorer...a two-wheel drive with a 302 V-8. I wouldn't want a new one with these colors, nostalgia be damned!


----------



## Fowlmouth

My 2nd truck was a '78 GMC Sierra Classic. My 1st was a '72 Chevy Super Cheyenne. Both were two-toned paint schemes. The '72 was green-white and the '78 silver-white. I have mixed feelings on the new trucks with the two-tone paint. Here's the '78.


----------



## callofthewild

my first truck was a 73' chev with the 454 big block in it. had so much fun in that thing wish i still had it. even though you could not drive it today would cost a small fortune. 40 gallons of gas every 160 miles or so.


----------



## JerryH

My first truck was a 1971 shortbed 4x4 GMC. I loved that truck and body style. The memories of the fun times I had in that truck. I had it for 19 years before I let it go. If it would of had 4 doors I'd still have it.


----------



## BradN

My first truck was a 1976 Chevrolet 1/2 ton blue with a white stripe. You had to have the white spoke wheels. That year, Chevy bored out the 350 to make the engine a 400. I loved that truck. It would go any where.


----------



## 2full

My '77 had the 400 motor. I put headers and exhaust on it. 
It ran like a raped ape........
When I had it rebuilt at 130k miles I put a cam and the good heads on it. 
It never did run the as well though. 

I was the first one in our little town to put the chrome spoke rims on. 
It was a good looking truck.


----------



## DallanC

Ford jumping on board with 2 tones. It certainly stands out. I think I like the Chevy versions more.










IDK where they found "KC Lights" for the rollbar. I havent seen those for sale in ages.

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

They look like cop cars


----------



## DallanC

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla

I'd rock one. Maybe not the red and white but other options perhaps.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

Sorry....I'm a Chevy guy. 
Have 3 of 'em. 
Have been great trucks.


----------



## DallanC

I had 3 Chevys, loved them all. The 6.2 diesel was a dog though. Have a GMC now, next truck absolutely will be another GMC.

-DallanC


----------



## BradN

My first truck was a 1976 Chevy blue and white two tone 1/2 ton. That year it came with a 400 engine (basically a bored out 350). It was an incredible engine. That truck was a joy to drive, and was incredible off-road. I love those two tones.


----------

